# Just got an f2.



## guinepigs rock (Dec 29, 2010)

This cube is amazing. My main now is an Av. The f2 might be my new main. I would say get this cube from cubedepot or speedcubeshop.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 29, 2010)

...? A lot of us already know it's amazing.


Spoiler



Cool story bro


----------



## Samania (Dec 29, 2010)

IKR.


----------



## maggot (Dec 29, 2010)

cool story bro


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 29, 2010)

Im shocked.


Spoiler



Yuu know, because any forum deserves a thread like this


Spoiler



guess these are my first spoilers in this forum


----------



## Igora (Dec 29, 2010)

you "would" say you got them from speedcubeshop/cubedepot?


----------



## EricReese (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh wow really 



Spoiler


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 29, 2010)

ok


----------



## Edward (Dec 29, 2010)

I thought this cube looked bad. Your post has changed mind. I'm rushing out to stock up on these now


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 29, 2010)

Good to know. Now what was the point of this thread?

@Edward LOL!!!


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 29, 2010)

should I get lubixs or stay with silicon


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 29, 2010)

In the spirit of Edward:





It's curtains for you, guinepigs rock. Lacy, gently wafting curtains.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Dec 29, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> should I get lubixs or stay with silicon


 
i dun no. bcon grease + vaselin + wd40 + entrie bottle of jigallo workd goood + bagged milk
Edit: Just let this thread die.


----------



## Edward (Dec 29, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> should I get lubixs or stay with silicon


 
I don't know about lubix, but Jig-a-loo definitely gave me great results.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 29, 2010)

The F-II is a decent cube, specially in the $7 price range.
I would say you won't get a better value at that price range, however with that said the cube does have some significant drawbacks.

For starters the stickers are crap and the cube degrades slightly faster than most cubes.
Once the cube has degraded the cube it quite useless.
The buttery oily feeling might works against you because you might overshoot occasionally.

It's a great cube still and probably the best bang for buck at that price point entry level.
I would maybe recommend the Alpha V Feng against it howver the Alpha V F has shitty plastic and cheap build as a significant drawback


----------



## Johan444 (Dec 29, 2010)

I've got one wich was amazing out of the box, then a few months later it became different, not worse just different. I ordered a new one wich was horrible, I tried lots of things before giving it a away to a friend. I'm still using my first FII now over a year after I got it and I haven't noticed any degrading over time, it's as good as ever _however_ its pops has become more frequent.


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 29, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> i dun no. bcon grease + vaselin + wd40 + entrie bottle of jigallo workd goood + bagged milk
> Edit: Just let this thread die.


 
no. petrolum jelly + vaseline + wd-40 + jig-a-loo (make sure to dump the whole bottle!) + :fp:fp:fp = PROFIT!


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 29, 2010)

It's a great cube...but still...it's popular already. No need to write a whole thread about that. 

But but but...

You can lube it with peanut butter and put it inside two slices of sandwich. Then, bite it. Yum.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 31, 2010)

Akuma said:


> The F-II is a decent cube, specially in the $7 price range.
> I would say you won't get a better value at that price range, however with that said the cube does have some significant drawbacks.
> 
> For starters the stickers are crap and the cube degrades slightly faster than most cubes.
> ...


I have an alpha feng v dont like it that much.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Dec 31, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 31, 2010)

I love how half the people are trolling and half are giving real responses. XDXDXDXD

anyway.. i have no idea what lubixs is. Never heard of it.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 17, 2011)

I have an avf


----------



## Matt (Jan 17, 2011)

Y u no buy GuHong


----------



## Bapao (Jan 17, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> I have an avf



Poor you...


----------



## endofdaworld (Jan 17, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> I love how half the people are trolling and half are giving real responses. XDXDXDXD
> 
> anyway.. i have no idea what lubixs is. Never heard of it.


 
Isnt lubix a lube for cubes?


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 17, 2011)

Grandma like whoa...


----------

